# Are these whiting?



## zack90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Caught near boca inlet on the beach.

You can't tell in the picture, but they have *very large whiskers* under the chin. Asked several people on the beach and they didn't know, but I think they are whiting. Thank you!



Image:

http://imgur.com/WjvMddy


----------



## zack90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Found out what they were from another forum.

If curious:

http://www.floridagofishing.com/species/threadfin-atlantic.html


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Good find. Let us know how they taste!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Never seen one of those before. They seem to have a big forked tail. After reading about it, looks like you've got some good tablefare now!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

I caught one of those Saturday at hobe sound beach. It was 12 - 13 inches long. Don't know how they taste, but the bluefish really seemed to like them. LOL It made great cut bait.


----------



## zack90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Filleted and baked them, very delicious white meat.


----------

